# Gaggia Anima Prestige false no beans error



## seasar (May 5, 2020)

Hello forum,

Hoping someone has successfully addressed this problem or knows of the fix for it. I have a six month old machine that to date has worked without fault. I do all the prescribed maintenance and have only used appropriate espresso beans in it. A few weeks back I began receiving a no beans error that cancels the brew attempt. Beans are present and the correct amount has been ground and is in the brew group (it is then expelled). The grinder is not clogged and dispenses grounds in the maintenance mode.

From reading the service manual the machine uses the torque measured on the motor to determine bean presence and "learns" over time what this looks like. Maybe it has learned incorrectly and could be reset? I see no literature on how to do this.

The seller will take it back for shop maintenance but has a 3 month turn time at the moment with all that is going on. I have a feeling this could be addressed simply if I knew what to do without breaking into the machine.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ChgoGoodGirl (Sep 21, 2020)

I have the same problem. Did you ever find out why this is happening?


----------



## ChgoGoodGirl (Sep 21, 2020)

I have the same issue. Did you ever find a fix for this problem?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seasar (May 5, 2020)

Unfortunately not an easy one. Sent back supplier for warranty repair...4 months later got it back in working order. They said it was a defective grind motor.


----------



## ChgoGoodGirl (Sep 21, 2020)

Ugh. Thank you for the quick reply. Im long out of warranty (3 years old) so ill probably just take it to the repair shop when i have a chance. Thank you again!


----------

